# Reducing Availability



## anardone2021 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello!  Ok so I am currently a senior in High School and I have a pretty open availability for a High school student (every day except Wednesday; 20 hours a week)!  I am applying to colleges and I am starting to see the amount of courses I need to take to pursue my major...... is it possible to go to Weekend only availability when I begin my freshman year of college?  If so, how and when do I go across doing that??  Thank you


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 10, 2020)

For most stores, Target tends to allow flexible scheduling for students or parents of young children in school.  There will be the occasional one off situations where the store will not budge.  Because of COVID, who knows.  

Weekends tend to be favorable as they tend to be the most required work days due to high traffic; be expected to do opening or closing shifts.  Just let your leadership know you will be attending college soon and ask them what they need from you and when.

Its always best to notify your store leadership for a possible availability change due to school.  Once you get your school schedule confirmed, some stores will ask for a copy of your class schedule to go along with your availability change.  

Back in the early 2000s, I had open availability summers and during the school year I switched between opening & closing weekends. During my internship semester, I worked a couple weekday closers and anytime on weekends.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hopefully they work with you! At least you are available during the busiest times! Either way every store is different. Basically how much they respect you and your work ethic will play a large factor in it. The best workers or the ones who suck up to the correct people are the ones who get away with schedule murder lol.


----------

